# C2750 (Avoton)



## abyssis (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello,

Would the C2750 be capable of running 2 - 4 game servers, more specifically source engine based (TF2)? Thank you.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 14, 2014)

If you're buying, it's probably worthwhile to just get an E3. It's only a drop more expensive and you won't see any savings versus the Avoton, since you'd still be paying for a full amp, most likely.

If you're renting, that's a different story. I don't know much about TF2, but I would assume that it can run quite a few. It's about half as powerful as an E3.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 14, 2014)

abyssis said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would the C2750 be capable of running 2 - 4 game servers, more specifically source engine based (TF2)? Thank you.


C2750 hardware wise would run 2 - 4 Source game Servers.  It's a powerful machine that's really economical (power-wise).  Totally awesome.


----------



## abyssis (Nov 14, 2014)

Steven F said:


> If you're buying, it's probably worthwhile to just get an E3. It's only a drop more expensive and you won't see any savings versus the Avoton, since you'd still be paying for a full amp, most likely.
> 
> If you're renting, that's a different story. I don't know much about TF2, but I would assume that it can run quite a few. It's about half as powerful as an E3.


I'm usually pretty good with hardware myself, but I can't really decide regarding the Avaton. E3 based servers start at 36€/mo (Online.net), which is out of my budget right now. The Avaton scores at ~3900 while the E3 1220 v2 hovers at ~6500 last time I checked, but these numbers can be a bit tricky.



HalfEatenPie said:


> It's a powerful machine that's really economical (power-wise).  Totally awesome.


It does look really solid on paper.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 14, 2014)

abyssis said:


> I'm usually pretty good with hardware myself, but I can't really decide regarding the Avaton. E3 based servers start at 36€/mo (Online.net), which is out of my budget right now. The Avaton scores at ~3900 while the E3 1220 v2 hovers at ~6500 last time I checked, but these numbers can be a bit tricky.
> 
> It does look really solid on paper.


Yeah my statement may or may not be considered a blanket statement.  So I mean it depends on how many players and what you're planning on having on there.

But in terms of just a standard TF2 server, I think it'd be fine.


----------



## Steven F (Nov 14, 2014)

abyssis said:


> I'm usually pretty good with hardware myself, but I can't really decide regarding the Avaton. E3 based servers start at 36€/mo (Online.net), which is out of my budget right now. The Avaton scores at ~3900 while the E3 1220 v2 hovers at ~6500 last time I checked, but these numbers can be a bit tricky.
> 
> It does look really solid on paper.


If you're renting, it's fine. Since you can just upgrade at any time.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 14, 2014)

Steven F said:


> If you're buying, it's probably worthwhile to just get an E3. It's only a drop more expensive


The Avotons are 15.99€ ($19.95) at Online.net...about 1/2 the price of the cheapest E3 anyone is offering.



> Online.net


http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2014/07/13/J4Vi9fXzig15xIHQ

5-month mini review: server works-no downtime, network works (aside from 3 minutes of packet loss on September 23rd and 4 minutes on 9/28)


----------



## Steven F (Nov 14, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The Avotons are 15.99€ ($19.95) at Online.net...about 1/2 the price of the cheapest E3 anyone is offering.
> 
> http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2014/07/13/J4Vi9fXzig15xIHQ
> 
> 5-month mini review: server works-no downtime, network works (aside from 3 minutes of packet loss on September 23rd and 4 minutes on 9/28)


That's called renting, not buying.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 14, 2014)

That's what he was after?


----------



## jamaica (Nov 15, 2014)

you can't host good TF2 server on C2750. It's cool only in ark.intel. On practice - nothing special.

Just get any e3 or may be dual old xeons - that's will be fine.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 15, 2014)

I've seen this topic brought up in sourcemod's irc channel, the general idea was that it wouldn't be too good past a normal messing around server.

An E3 (recommended due to high clock) or dual quad xeons work great (I'm using a dual L5520 right now, no issues)


----------



## Munzy (Nov 16, 2014)

It really depends on what you are doing and how you want to run your servers.

The source engine was built back in early 2000, if I remember correctly, and has always been a big hog on I/O. With that in mind, you could in theroy run ~8 tf2 servers on one of these little puppies. This is because source is not multi-threaded, at least since the last time I checked. So each tf2 server would at max be using one CPU.  However, I would only suggest doing 24 players and a light load on plugins. This assumes you have enough IO to make it work, meaning buy a lot of high speed HDDs and raid10 them, or a better option, throw a bunch of SSDs in it, and try and localize most of the servers to seperate SSDs, like 4 servers on this ssd and 4 on the other. 

Just a note however, TF2 community wise is going south. There is higher and higher number of servers and less and less players. Two years ago there was ~150k players on tf2. Now there is ~75k peak players per day. If you are starting a new community I suggest looking at CS:GO or another game entirely. At which point, E3 is the way to go. There is also the possibility that TF2 will be moved to source2, in which case, all bets are off on what it will do and how it will work.

Finally a note of caution, this is just a basis on what I know of TF2 and how it works, it is very possible these Avaton processors will not be enough as Nikki mentioned, but in my oppinion it should. A good suggestion would be to rent one and get everyone to jump on and watch the performance of the server.


----------



## Munzy (Nov 16, 2014)

Just an added note:

A dual l5420 is still faster then the Avaton.

http://serverbear.com/2227-dual-intel-xeon-5420-wholesale-internet


----------



## abyssis (Nov 17, 2014)

Munzy said:


> It really depends on what you are doing and how you want to run your servers.
> 
> The source engine was built back in early 2000, if I remember correctly, and has always been a big hog on I/O. With that in mind, you could in theroy run ~8 tf2 servers on one of these little puppies. This is because source is not multi-threaded, at least since the last time I checked. So each tf2 server would at max be using one CPU.  However, I would only suggest doing 24 players and a light load on plugins. This assumes you have enough IO to make it work, meaning buy a lot of high speed HDDs and raid10 them, or a better option, throw a bunch of SSDs in it, and try and localize most of the servers to seperate SSDs, like 4 servers on this ssd and 4 on the other.
> 
> ...


I tend to run my servers as vanilla as possible (TFTrue). The Online.net offer either comes with 1TB SATA3 or 120GB SSD (Intel S3500). I'd say the Intel drive is the clear winner here.

The all-time peak that I've registred was at ~120k and since then it's been holding up at ~90k, I'd say that's pretty damn impressive for an old game like this. Anyhow I don't plan on starting a new community, these servers are mainly gonna be used for a competitive matches/pickups and lobbies.

I'm well aware the E3 is the way to go in this regard, but it's too expensive and well within my budget at the moment.

Thank you.


----------



## jamaica (Nov 17, 2014)

abyssis said:


> competitive matches/pickups and lobbies.


So you will use higher tickrate, on single c2750 core you will get frame loss.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 17, 2014)

abyssis said:


> The Online.net offer either comes with 1TB SATA3 or 120GB SSD (Intel S3500). I'd say the Intel drive is the clear winner here.


The Avoton drives are 1TB SATA3 HGST HTS721010A9E630 (HGST Travelstar 7K 1000...2 1/2" drive) and 120GB SSD Intel SSDSA2BW120G3 (Intel Series 320 not the S3500 series). 

HGST SATA3 in DC3:



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> CPU model :  Intel® Atom CPU  C2750  @ 2.40GHz
> 
> 
> ...


Intel SSD in DC2



> wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
> 
> 
> CPU model :  Intel® Atom CPU  C2750  @ 2.40GHz
> ...


Just for comparison, these are the results from a single drive server with a Corsair Force LS SSD (an i5-3570 I grabbed for 22 euros monthly from SeFlow)



> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> 16384+0 records in
> 
> 
> ...


----------

